
Ask HN: Resources for Software Engineering - deathWasp271
Hi all. I&#x27;m a 2nd year CS student who is well-versed with the basics of CS. I have completed a couple of small projects, which included a Tic-Tac-Toe and a minimalist RPG.<p>Over the summer, I would like to focus on building larger and more complex software systems, and over the next semester, I would be teaching what I learn to the freshmen at my institute.<p>What resources(books&#x2F;videos&#x2F;tutorials) would you recommend to me? How useful would be books on Design Patterns, and Software Engineering? I found the Software Engineering Body of Knowledge online, but I&#x27;m not sure how relevant it would be at my current position.
======
Haijal
The biggest piece of advice I can gave you: develop everything! What I mean by
that is just create lots of applications, and try to change their target so
you aren't creating different versions of the same application. I admit I
haven't looked at in recent years but I used to read:
[http://www.dreamincode.net/](http://www.dreamincode.net/) a lot. You can
search the forums for side project ideas if you are at a loss for your next
project.

~~~
deathWasp271
While I understand the sentiment of learning by building, would it be
appropriate to build a large software system in such a manner?

